# Is it normal for CC to be sour out of the box?



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Re. this: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/268627-real-fake.html

Is it normal for them to be a bit sour and on the harsh side? Will they really benefit form 3, 6, 8, 12 months of aging?


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Sounds like they were too humid. I'm assuming they just arrived as you posted the real or fake thread today, which means they probably are a bit humid. I would put them in a humi at 62% for a few weeks.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

jadeg001 said:


> Sounds like they were too humid. I'm assuming they just arrived as you posted the real or fake thread today, which means they probably are a bit humid. I would put them in a humi at 62% for a few weeks.


Well I can't say for sure, but they magically found their way to me today 

Very well, few weeks of resting it is... :woohoo:


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

not to sound like a jerk, but do you read any of the existing threads? If you read much of the information available you will read that most / all cubans need close to a year of aging before they taste like they should. I'm all for posting and asking questions, but this info is all over this section of the forum.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

mvorbrodt said:


> Re. this: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/268627-real-fake.html
> 
> Is it normal for them to be a bit sour and on the harsh side? Will they really benefit form 3, 6, 8, 12 months of aging?


Get a clue!

3,6, 8, 12 months... ISN'T AGING!!!!! That's "resting"!

You've been hat'in on Cubans since you showed up here. What gives? Is this just another rant about how, "Cubans SUCK"?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Get a clue!
> 
> 3,6, 8, 12 months... ISN'T AGING!!!!! That's "resting"!
> 
> You've been hat'in on Cubans since you showed up here. What gives? Is this just another rant about how, "Cubans SUCK"?


Don
Don't be shy
Tel us how you really feel

:couch2::couch2::couch2:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Get a clue!
> 
> 3,6, 8, 12 months... ISN'T AGING!!!!! That's "resting"!
> 
> You've been hat'in on Cubans since you showed up here. What gives? Is this just another rant about how, "Cubans SUCK"?


Dood! Lame! I though we put this behind us :dunno:

I ran out of non cubans to try  The cubans (I hope) I got are a bit, well, not so tasty. So I'm asking.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:

I see where this is going...


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Cuban cigars are always sour. In fact they really suck. We just talk about resting cigars and letting them age (for years and years) to string along the newbs who don't know better.

Everyone knows that Dominicans are much better cigars, and Cubans are way over-rated.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Let them rest Martin, let them rest for a month or two before smoking the next one and maybe 6 months before the one after that. This is not tobacco that has been aged for years like the NC's you are accustomed to.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Cuban cigars are always sour. In fact they really suck. We just talk about resting cigars and letting them age (for years and years) to string along the newbs who don't know better.
> 
> Everyone knows that Dominicans are much better cigars, and Cubans are way over-rated.


ROTFLMAO. +10. You are so absolutely correct. Give them a miss altogether I say!:hail:


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Store them at 60-64% RH for 3 weeks and give another a go. Take em' out of the cardboard for good measure, they will acclimate better.

The rewards of CCs far surpass, IMHO, NC sticks. But they can also be challenging. For me its like the difference between NASCAR and Formula 1 -- lots of immediate action with stock cars and you can learn the sport very quickly. Grand Prix takes years to appreciate the sophistication of those machines and the strategy required to win races. And you have to have a subtle eye to appreciate the incredible skill required to pilot a Formula 1 car well.

I don't subscribe to the rule that you need to lay every CC down for 2-10 years to have a great smoking experience, plenty smoke well young. But without question, you will get some stinkers when young.

What's the box code on the 4's?


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> Store them at 60-64% RH for 3 weeks and give another a go. Take em' out of the cardboard for good measure, they will acclimate better.
> 
> The rewards of CCs far surpass, IMHO, NC sticks. But they can also be challenging. For me its like the difference between NASCAR and Formula 1 -- lots of immediate action with stock cars and you can learn the sport very quickly. Grand Prix takes years to appreciate the sophistication of those machines and the strategy required to win races. And you have to have a subtle eye to appreciate the incredible skill required to pilot a Formula 1 car well.
> 
> ...


Don't remember the box code now. But the date stamped on the inside is Oct. 08 so the whole online verification is not going to work... tried it last night 

They're out of the paper boxes and resting next to some Davidoff's  will try again in a month.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> Sounds like they were too humid. I'm assuming they just arrived as you posted the real or fake thread today, which means they probably are a bit humid. I would put them in a humi at 62% for a few weeks.


+1 on this, I alway try one right out of the box and thats the kind of smoke I also get.:smoke2:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

mvorbrodt said:


> Dood! Lame! I though we put this behind us


I'll step over the calling me "dood" and "lame", but I wasn't gassing you, rather simply quoting what you've said several times all over this forum.

It's pretty simple; if you don't like Cuban cigars, turn the channel.

Many of us (me too, to some extent) remain mired in old technology and cling to the adage that all Cubans must be aged to be enjoyed. This was true until quite recently. After Cuba lost most of it's talent in the late '90's, _they _got a clue and started doing things better. No longer do they come "green", or susceptible to bugs and such. They now age tobaccos very well, prior to rolling and are somewhat better at letting them rest a bit before shipping.

That said, there is still that magical thing about Cubans that for whatever reason, Cuban tobacco lends itself best to indefinite aging.

IMO, the "sours" are no different than with NC. ALL cigars go through a final fermentation, as a result of being wetted for rolling. This "sick" or as you say, "sour" stage may be more pronounced (simply more noticeable, I think) in Cubans since they're puros and typically not as strong as the average NC.

On average, the lions share of cigars, regardless of origin, benefit from a good, long nap.

Yes, even Davidoff.

I agree with my friends above, Cubans want to be smoked 58-62%RH. For me, lower is gooder.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Don, you use your tongue better than a $20 whore. Well said.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

scottw said:


> Don, you use your tongue better than a $20 whore. Well said.


Nice! :rofl:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

scottw said:


> Don, you use your tongue better than a $20 whore. Well said.


Technically, it's hands. Technically.

:caked:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Claes said:


> not to sound like a jerk, but do you read any of the existing threads? If you read much of the information available you will read that most / all cubans need close to a year of aging before they taste like they should. I'm all for posting and asking questions, but this info is all over this section of the forum.


Too late. You already are a jerk. If we all used the search function we would have virtually nothing to post here. I can guarantee that if I looked at the history of your posts I could say the same.

To the OP. From my experience, cc's ROTT are usually pretty good for the 1 or 2 sticks, then can become bitter. When this happens I will put them away for 6 months and try another cigar. If it is still bitter, then another 6 months rest. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Cuban cigars are always sour. In fact they really suck. We just talk about resting cigars and letting them age (for years and years) to string along the newbs who don't know better.
> 
> Everyone knows that Dominicans are much better cigars, and Cubans are way over-rated.


Post of the day! I love your sense of humour! Good stuff.


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> I'll step over the calling me "dood" and "lame", but I wasn't gassing you, rather simply quoting what you've said several times all over this forum.
> 
> It's pretty simple; if you don't like Cuban cigars, turn the channel.
> 
> ...


Just one small issue: is it really fair to lump all CCs together, as you do when you say "if you don't like Cuban cigars, turn the channel?" Not having ever smoked one (yet), I recognize that being geographically limited might imbue the cigars with a more similar range of flavors than those with stock from several countries, but isn't this a bit like saying that if you don't like Fuentes, you won't like LFDs?


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

I had a sour NC once and I almost sworn off that brand after one stick. I smoked another stick of that brand last weekend and I am ready to buy more. CC#4 is one of my favourite cigars of all time.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

pomorider said:


> I had a sour NC once and I almost sworn off that brand after one stick. I smoked another stick of that brand last weekend and I am ready to buy more. CC#4 is one of my favourite cigars of all time.


cc#4? I am not familiar with this. What is it?


----------



## Blazedup (Sep 3, 2008)

I think he's talkin bout Illusione CG-4


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Tarks said:


> cc#4? I am not familiar with this. What is it?


Canadian Club !


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

Take some time to learn the science of cigars, not just the band and price tag and you find it to be a much more pleasant experience.


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

ongreystreet said:


> Take some time to learn the science of cigars, not just the band and price tag and you find it to be a much more pleasant experience.


I'm fairly sure that was the intent of the question, no?


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Tarks said:


> cc#4? I am not familiar with this. What is it?


I believe he is talking about the Monti #4's the original poster was questioning about being sour.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Perfecto Dave said:


> I believe he is talking about the Monti #4's the original poster was questioning about being sour.


Wow! Someone using logic. Nice to see. Onya Dave, bump for you.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Perfecto Dave said:


> I believe he is talking about the Monti #4's the original poster was questioning about being sour.


:focus: wow this is post number 666 for me!! 8)8)


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

salmonfly said:


> :focus: wow this is post number 666 for me!! 8)8)


You are the Devil Incarnate after all!


----------

